# HELP please Bloat



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

I am trying to search the index the best way I know how but it wont let me give me an error.

My Lil 7 month old alpine suddenly isn't doin ANYTHING. She was fine yesterday, but today She isn't her self, not wanting to do anything but lay in the sun. I am worried it might be bloat (1st time goat owner) I remembered there was a bloat thing you could do with water and dawn soap but cant think what it was. I think it might be caused from some moldy/ mildewed hay that someone (I think one of my friends trying to help) dropped into there pen. UGHHHH  pLEASE HELP THANKS!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Can you post a pic of her?


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

You are thinking of an enema with the soap. For bloat you give baking soda, and vigorously massage the belly. I had one doe who mildly bloated, and she loved it when I held her and massaged her belly.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she ate moldy hay, then I would be getting C&D Antitoxin or MOM into her along with the baking soda. Get a temp on her too.


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Dont take my word for it until someone confirms it (sorry i think i remember a thread) ... I think a quick way is to drench soap water... But like i said ive never had bloat but i think this was a way to help it or it might have been for something else , sorry


----------



## mirage_mp (Jun 29, 2013)

I've never tried it (and you seasoned goat owners let me know if this is hogwash) but I heard you can give pop for bloat...? The fizzier the better. Like Coke.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I have heard of soapy water too. I give my guy vegetable oil


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

From TDG-Farms: A few squirts of dish soap into a 20 oz pop bottle filled with warm water woulda been the fast treatment.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If she is down I would suspect rumen issue or fever...treating for bloat certainly wont hurt but may stress her out unnessassarly. I use 1/4-1/2 tsp. baking soda in enough water to drench to start with..message tummy...focus on left side

take her temp should be 101.5-103.5...
listen carefully to her left side ..is their noise, rumbling gergling, any gas being passed? is she grinding her teeth??


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

If she is bloated her left side will very hard and very big. Bigger than normal. Good advice on giving bakong soda and massaging. Walk some too. If she is down and won't get up it may be more severe.... at this point you will have to run a tube to her stomach to release air. You want a small, hollow and somewhat flexible tube with no rough edges. It can be very dangerous to do this as it can run into their lung and kill them. Watch videos on youtube and eead articles to get an idea how it should look before you do this but let this be the last resort. I have only done it once but I know it works. 

I worked on a bloated doe for two hours before we tubed. But you may not have that kind of time. She ended up having an esophageal blockage that was causing the build up of gas. 

Now if it is mold than she woild have an aflotoxin build up that is throwing her bacterium out of wack. In this case give c and d antitoxin and probiotics along with mom.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Does she have a high temp? Coughing? Runny nose? Labored breathing? Raspy sounding lungs?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

lauraanimal1 said:


> I think it might be caused from some moldy/ mildewed hay that someone (I think one of my friends trying to help) dropped into there pen. UGHHHH  pLEASE HELP THANKS!


What kind of mold? Dry, matted, dusty mold or wet mold? Was the moldy hay wet? Was the mold funny looking, black and slimy, or colored? If so I would be more inclined to think beginnings of polio or listerosis. If that is the case penicillin and thiamin - lots of thiamin - are in order.

http://tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/listeriosis.html

Another reference in your arsenal for the care and raising of goats.

http://tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/articlesMain.html


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone, Sorry, I didn't get back with you till now, things are still urgent for me, and my now 2 goats that at off feed, not drinking and Not bloated. I had and E.R. With my 16mnth granddaughter that I care for and had to take he to E.R. and was there till just a while ago. 
Here is the info I have so far.
Temp is 102.4 Barely any stomic sounds on either side, NOT bloated looking. DID get into CHICKENS feed and eat about a 5lb coffe can worth of chicken layer feed. she will walk around but doesn't really want to wants to either lay or stand, don't hear teeth grinding but she does ARCH her back now and then. Depressed wants to lean on me. SO my store closes in 1 hr, take me 20 min to get there. I have NOTHING on hand other then Cherrie flavored MOM, and baking soda. I only have & dollars to my name till the 1st. What can I do


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im sorry aboutyour grandbaby..hope all is well !!

Dose the Milk of Magnesia 15 cc per 100#...every 4-6 hours...keep her hydrated...offer hay and green leaves only...

Homemade Electrolytes

A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses or molasses you have on hand or honey
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar


Mix well and drench or let them drink it.


----------



## luvbabygoats (Apr 27, 2013)

CD antitoxin and bcomplex/thiamine would be good


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Also I checked the hay thoroughly. It looked like good hey till you opened it up and there was powdery mold, it smelled moldy and mildew'y then I flipped it over and there was black mushy stuff and all kinds of other junk, I stopped there, I couldn't go on due to my allergies and etc. So yeah it was bad. I talked to them, they thought they was doing something nice, I told them NO more! So I borrowed some $ from my daughter and the following is what I got: Bounce Back Electrolyte powder, Dura-Pen, Clostridium Chauvoei- Septicum- Novyi-Sordellii- Perfingens Type C&D Bacterin-Toxoid, Fortified Vitamin B Complex injection, 50 ML ape-plex syringe with threaded cannula, 18 guage needles and 12 gauge 1 1/2 needles and 12ml syringe. NOw I also I have the Mom and the baking soda.. 
SO now, being as I am a beginner please tell me what I do 1st and then what from there. Thanks SO much!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Start with the MOM. Amount listed above. Give 6cc B Complex. 

Don't use the toxoid, that takes about 2 weeks to go into full effect but you can use it when you vaccinate them.


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Also forgot I have probios plus natural e


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Give the MOM...It will bind toxins and help move them out of the gut as well as coat and soothe.
Give them the electrolyte water to help keep them hydrated and offer only hay until you see improvement.
Once you see that the MOM is working, dose with probiotics......the MOM won't cause diarrhea but does get the bad stuff out of the gut quickly, it will show as runny poop.


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

ok so I give her 15cc MOM and 6 cc B complex. So now I take it I got the wrong things on the C&D, what should I have gotten? That's all they had, I asked for Antitoxin... Ugh.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

give the probios as well...Good job finding the mold!! 

toxoid is for prevention...C D Antitoxin is for treatment..Many places dont carry the C D Antitoxin ..its hard to find. I order it from jeffers..


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Do I drench them with the water if they refuse to drink? And if so how much do I give?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

this article might help explain better then me : )

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/toxoidAntitoxin.html


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

How much on the Pro bio?
THank you guys so much your a life savor!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you can drench them with electrolytes...go slow, be sure they swollow...Its very hard and stressful to drench them with the amount of water that they need...I would do 40-60 cc at a time...rest then go again in an hour or so...if you make the electrolyte recipe I posted...many goats love it and it might get them to drink with out havng to be drenched..

On probiotic : if its gel...give a click or two...: )


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Awesome Thank you so much!


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

OK here is an update on her. She is drinking fine, eating lightly and seems to be not as depressed. However I have noticed her sides are a bit larger and now she will go pee and only a lil will come out, she will stand there a few seconds longer and still nothing. and I even seen her 1 time trying to go pee but nothing. IM so confused So now what do I do?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## mirage_mp (Jun 29, 2013)

I don't know how often does get it but it sounds very much like kidney stones. The only other thing would be UTI...? I assume goats can get that. 
My friend had a wether that had stones and it showed like bloat. Thankfully I thought to ask her if he'd been peeing (he had not. Been posturing but no pee).


----------



## mirage_mp (Jun 29, 2013)

Unfortunately I don't know what to do about stones. (I heard something about ammonium chloride? But others will surely know more about it than I. Sorry!) I sent my friend to the vet with hers, because of the fact that he wasn't peeing at all.


----------



## mirage_mp (Jun 29, 2013)

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/stones.htm


----------



## mirage_mp (Jun 29, 2013)

Hope this helps. I'm still new here, and new to goats. But you can see for yourself if this fits symptoms, etc. And if so it has an ammonium chloride dosage to give. Hope your goaty feels better soon


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

If they are blocked somewhere they will bloat


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

We just had a blocked wether and he would have literally busted if the vet hadn't tubed him to release some air


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

wildegoats23 said:


> We just had a blocked wether and he would have literally busted if the vet hadn't tubed him to release some air


That's exactly what we had to do except no vet because the closest one is an hour away. It was a stressful night


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Hows your doe feeling?


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

She is doing MUCH better. I think it "might" have been the fact it was her 1st heat, Don't know for sure being as I did all that stuff to her. However I did not repeat it and she is eating fine and romping around like she normally does. Thank you all for your advice and help!!! I have come away from this with learning a lot more about goats, just hope it all sticks in this head of mine....lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good to hear....if it was her coming into heat..count on it again in about 21 days lol


----------

